# Any comments?



## jnix30534 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just got one yesterday,shot it a little before work this morning,seem to be a tack driver.The draw is extremely smooth and the draw stop give you a great back wall.Just waiting on 4:30 so I can shoot it again


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

I have a firend who hunts with the Heli-m and has not stated anything negative about the Mathews bow.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Read that the riser is much easier bent in a bowpress, if you're not careful. (do a search)
Personally, I would rather have one of the Z7 series Mathews because they're much stronger built.
But I'm known for owning the strongest built products and biased toward them.


----------



## j-wadd (Feb 16, 2009)

For the money they cost I think there are just as good a bow out there for less.If not better bows for shure.That dont bend in a bow press.LOL


----------

